# "OGK's Bubba"  6 month old mother



## OGKushman (Aug 6, 2009)

My mother got to big for her bedroom, so I shunned her into the garage. If she makes a peep I'll whack her. :hubba:

She hit about 5 feet. So I took some good clones, bent her over, and sent her off to pasture in the bud room about 4 weeks ago. Should be done in 2 more. This is a 6 week bubba.

Its dark so I cant get some macros. 

She is the closer right hand side, 1st plant in 1st pic. (~6 MONTHS AGO.)


JUST REALIZED i PUT A STARTER CUBE IN A 4 INCH CUBE, SET THAT ON A 6 INCH CUBE, PUT THAT ON A EXPANSION SLAB, SET THAT ON ANOTHER SLAB...ROFL


*THIS* IS WHY I HAVE TO HAND WATER


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are the Macros...light just came on.


MMMMmmmMMMMmm....still 3 weeks left or more possibly.

And to show you guys that light distance is not fixed...My plant is growing ~10 inches from the 1000w HPS...1/4 inch tempered & vented gives me an extra foot to grow in!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 6, 2009)

Moar Super Macro!!!!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Aug 6, 2009)

Lookin good! She's a beast.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice I have a sweet Bubba also, only in week 5. Nice real nice


----------



## hanfhead (Aug 7, 2009)

I <3 Bubba. Just whacked one down @ wk 8. I'm gonna let the rest go another week or so, until I need the room for their replacements.


Check 'em out, link in my sig


----------



## dekgib (Aug 7, 2009)

that is huge dude keep up the good work:hubba:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 10, 2009)

Update Pics


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 10, 2009)

moar!!!


----------



## heyheyhey (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, nice pics. thats going to be some killer smoke


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking super dank.  I wouldn't be able to help myself to not grab one of those buds and just pop it in my mouth...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 10, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Looking super dank.  I wouldn't be able to help myself to not grab one of those buds and just pop it in my mouth...


lol


that made me laugh 

thanks


----------



## hanfhead (Aug 10, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Looking super dank.  I wouldn't be able to help myself to not grab one of those buds and just pop it in my mouth...



Funny you say this, I have eaten plenty of fresh buds.

I'm like "just a small nibble" and end up eating a whole big bud.  Tastes so good at first, if only the aftertaste wasn't terrible I would eat them all. lol


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 10, 2009)

keep that thing on a bbq spinner thing or turn it over every day so the whole plant is a big bud


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Aug 10, 2009)

hanfhead said:
			
		

> Funny you say this, I have eaten plenty of fresh buds.
> 
> I'm like "just a small nibble" and end up eating a whole big bud.  Tastes so good at first, if only the aftertaste wasn't terrible I would eat them all. lol


Haha, how's the high like? Anything at all?


----------



## nvthis (Aug 12, 2009)

I just chopped my 7 month old bubba mother last night @ week 3. She was huge and forming beautifully. I was messing with my filter and had the door open when the lights went out. It took me almost an hour to get everything set back up. Almost a week later she was full of balls. This was a club cut and I was sure just one shot of extra light wouldn't do anything. Man was I wrong. I have 5 other strains in my flower room, all popular club cuts, and none but the bubba was affected. I wanted to cry when I tossed her into the garbage. The bubba was by far the best out of the bunch. I'm really gonna miss her this harvest. RIP


----------



## kilermacoy1 (Aug 12, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> that made me laugh
> ...


made me laugh too!
Ya me and my buddy have taken fresh leaves and made some tea, pretty good **** high all day and i was tasting herb all day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics..I have some Bubba Kush  growing now..yours makes my mouth water..thanks for shareing with us..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 12, 2009)

Your welcome guys! I live to grow! 


			
				kilermacoy1 said:
			
		

> made me laugh too!
> Ya me and my buddy have taken fresh leaves and made some tea, pretty good **** high all day and i was tasting herb all day.


:rofl  
I remember doing that- we added sugar to some then corked a bottle of it....2 weeks later lid blew off! What up dawg!!!!!


DIdnt think you would post up on here.:holysheep:  Picked up 2 more clones today.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 13, 2009)

NVTHIS Im so sorry about that.  If I could send you a clone I would. The genes are so strong. All 5 clones survived wth NO problems and NO obvious gene deficiencies.  

That BBQ Spinner got me doing that thing with my brain again...hmmmmm *Progress Update - Same Nugs:*






:holysheep:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 13, 2009)

SUPER MACRO


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Super Macro pics... looking sweet...


----------



## kilermacoy1 (Aug 14, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Moar Super Macro!!!!!!


What up man good *hit cant wait till its done that last batch was so stony and tasted bomb hell. more pics *ick fork!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

What up KILLERRRRRRRRR! I know your high....u just left my house:hubba: 


MORE PICS....U GOT IT


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

and.... 


some of my favorite shots


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are some pics after 5 days drying.
:holysheep: 


Ending up about ~14 gram branches when finally dry...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2009)

So Just as I had planned...she ended up 10 ounces and 18 grams. Pretty good I would say for 1 plant!



She has been cut, dried, curing, and root ball tossed...looks like this is the last post for me in this thread.  

Oh well...off to the next one! 

OG Kush...YOUR UP AGAIN!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

sooooooooooo awesome. I cant wait to get my magnifier in the mail to view the crystals! 30 times my own eye I might pass out.


----------



## kilermacoy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am smokin some of this Bubba right now great stuff thanxs Mr.OG.Kushmann. I will need to up my prescription doc. Someone hit me I dieing.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

kilermacoy1 said:
			
		

> I am smokin some of this Bubba right now great stuff thanxs Mr.OG.Kushmann. I will need to up my prescription doc. Someone hit me I dieing.


Oh shiz what up man! Thanks. I know Iknow... 

Hit me I dieing :rofl:

AND DANG IT MAN! How may times I gotta say Its *OGKushman*! 

Fix yo car and get you arse up here to help trim!!! Punk.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

forgot to mention...I got a clone 


she will be back is 2 months


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 5, 2009)

where di u get your bubba ksuh at? is a pre 98???? im looking for some bk right now


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> where di u get your bubba ksuh at? is a pre 98???? im looking for some bk right now



It "isn't" _Bubbakush"_.. it IS a bubblegum X hindu kush * hybrid.*.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46051<---- or so is stated here...
As is often the case in this hobby, misrepresentation runs rampant. Wether accidental or purposely, there is no control or regulation to prevent it.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

If it smells like chicken, tastes like chicken, and looks like chicken...its probably a chicken

I have purchased bubba kush for over 5 years now. I have grown 3 other phenotypes of bubba kush from three different sources. All the harvests looked to be from the same mother! Long story short, I did not believe breeding could produce this awesome strain. Why is it always the same? Why is it always so good? I got some bad info somewhere and I was certain it was a pure original.

I purchased bubblegum and hindu kush seeds. I got a male bubblegum, and a female hindu. I pollinated a branch and ended up with some great seeds.

I planted *1* seed and got this plant. An exact replica of the other bubba phenos I had grown. I was _truly _impressed.

It has been grown, dried, and cured. I can tell you with complete certainty this strain is definitely bubba kush. The smell, flavor, high is very specific...

 One Love in Long Beach will vouch for that. 


I cloned it...it will be back. 
 All good strains started from someone breeding it somewhere. I am hoping for a male out of my seeds so I can stabilize one of these clones and actually have pure seeds.
Wish I could ship a bud to any non-believers.


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2009)

*ANY F1 hybrid is "NOT" a strain.. * it is an f1 hybrid.. that's IT. 
You can call it _Magical tooty-fruity candy cane kushy skunk_..if you like... but it still is NOT a strain... it is as I stated.. a Bubblegum X kush hybrid.  
I won't argue the "facts" with you any more. Just as your "hash" thread, you seem to have several _"misconceptions"_... 
  Research it for yourself, find the facts.... don't just make claims


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Hick on this one.

If you check 100 different "BubbaKush" cuts from multiple folks.....my guess would be that only 5% would be the Real BubbaKush cut.

I can tell from the pics that your hybrid is more Hindu dominant by just looking at the bud structure.

But your finished product is the big giveaway man. True BubbaKush, when grown correctly, will have a silvery,blue tint to the tops.

If you were to bring a lb to a reputable club, they would tell you that what you have is not the real Bubba.

Know, don't get all crazy man..I am just stating fact. I do think that your hybrid is bomb, and is grown well, it just aint the real bro.

Now, I aint tryin' to start nothin...but take a look at the pics below, and you can tell the difference. This is a verified Pre-98 BubbaKush. I have had her for a long time.


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2009)

and I agree.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=524191&postcount=2
it is very well grown, and a beautifull specimen.. but it is not THE "bubba kush"... 
 I've been growing the pre98 since around '03 or '04, somewhere in there meself. 
I see pheno's even here at MP, that do not in any way resemble it,(not nearlly as close as yours) but it's being called Bubba'. And....I suppose, if you pay for seeds that have the Bubba kush moniker attached, then I suppose it is "a" bubba kush...



> All good strains started from someone breeding it somewhere. I am hoping for a male out of my seeds so I can stabilize one of these clones and actually have pure seeds.
> Wish I could ship a bud to any non-believers.



...neither will a male make for "pure" seeds... Seeds from your F1 male and an F1 female(this plants clone) result in F2's. F2's are infamous for being "very" unstable and will probably result in a wide variety of phenotypes. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16473 <-- breeding information

and hXXp://www.athro.com/evo/gen/punexam.html <-- "Punnett square" for understanding possible phenotype variability.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool.


Trying to judge from a picture is useless. You say blue silvery. Look at the dried cuts above. Looks quite blueish and silvery to me.  Those are the ONLY pics in this thread under normal light. 

The rest, every single pic, has been adjusted through my camera's internal software trying to cope with a 1000 watt bulb 6 inches away. 

We can argue this all we want. MY stuff is not a "pre-98" bubba kush, nor is it hick's strain of bubba, nor is it anyone elses strain, except the select few luck to receive cuts. 

It is not your bubba kush. It never will be. That is correct. I would not ask for anything less then this flavor of bubba; there is better I am sure. I have yet to find it at 40+ clinics I visit in California, but it is out there. 

 My *F1 *Bubba is bomb. Can we leave it at that. K thanks.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 5, 2009)

well no matter what we call it, sure looks bomb! 

I can see the bubblegum in it comparing it to the buds on mine.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

Well thats just it 2dog. WE give it the name, the name gives it meaning. I cant actually PROVE it to you so its all on a persons word, and another perosons faith. California calls something one thing, NY calls it another, Amsterdam another....

Around here if you sell someone Honey Hash/Bubble Hash/ Earwax (ISO HASH OIL ON HERE) and get hash oil(Black Hash Oil) you are liable to get messed up on the streets, or bad cred at the clubs.  But on this website you gotta watch it??? lol

I Am not a tough guy, i do not get all amped up over semantics. Potato Potato.

But if I name something I created, It better damn sure be close to everything I have smoked, and then some. And it is. 

Do you guys think all the bubba in the world started in 1997, or the cannibus cup winner? NOPE. I smoke 100's of bubba strains, all different in some ways, but all the flavor is the same. Thats why we (growers) name strains after it is dried and cured, unless you know for sure what it is before you plant it. Almost impossible from bag seed.  

Have any of you actually been on weedtracker and seen the menus...all the same. Go check em out for yourself. WE MUST ALL BE WRONG?

Nevertheless, can we stop crapping on my thread?


----------



## OriginalGrower (Sep 6, 2009)

I smoke it all day-this bud is definately the bomb ] bubba
need more soon


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

OriginalGrower said:
			
		

> I smoke it all day-this bud is definately the bomb *** bubba
> need more soon


Thanks (insert your good friends name) 



You the MAN!!!!!


Its cool though...You know im just here to help, sometime we get caught up in the semantics of all the lingo...:ignore:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 6, 2009)

I call i bud and it looks mighty fine to me OG ! Well done ! Take care !


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2009)

..bubblegum x kush ..F1
If you would simply read the information in the links that I posted, you would understand why "calling" an F1 a strain or "naming" an F1 as a strain, is not only confusing for others but is misleading and inappropriate.  
  I am NOT trying to diss your bud or your skills. What I am pointing out is your misuse of terms in breeding and genetics and an attempt to educate you in same. 
 I'm not a 'breeder' either, but I do like to chuck a li'l pollen from time to time and make a few hybrids. But because I am a grandparent, and I grew a purple bud, does not mean that it's "Grandaddy Purp"... 
"You can lead a horse to water...."       drink up! the water is clear and sweet


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 6, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Do you guys think all the bubba in the world started in 1997, or the cannibus cup winner? NOPE. I smoke 100's of bubba strains, all different in some ways, but all the flavor is the same. .
> 
> Have any of you actually been on weedtracker and seen the menus...all the same. Go check em out for yourself. WE MUST ALL BE WRONG?
> 
> Nevertheless, can we stop crapping on my thread?


 
Well ya....most folks are wrong when it comes to elites, str8 up.

you just said it bro...100's of bubbas..all different, but flavor the same.

Do you really think that the cross you did would pass as real pre98 bubba?
Hell no.

Do you really think that you are the only one who has crossed a bubblegum and kush and said you now have BubbaKush? Hell no.
I have seen this many times, and none are the real bro.

Something you have to understand about Elites bro...they are HAND picked Pheno's from spectacular cuts and have been saved and mothered for years. Unless you get a cut from one of the originals, you are indeed making a F1 cross of two different strains man.

With all the hype about Bubba, don't you think REPUTABLE breeders from around the world would have done the same and been selling the seeds long ago????? If it was so easy for you, then why hasn't all the other Companies that are in the business of selling seeds do the same? Because they all know it would not be the real and they would go out of business bro.


Now, you said you used Hindu Kush...which aint even a real "chemdawg" direivitive Kush, which if you know anything, is that OGKush is an S1 from a bag of '91 Chem bro. Hindu is NOTHING like a REAL Chem dirived Kush.
Again...do your homework.

You could call your cross HinduGum, and it would be the same, but to call it BubbaKush is just wrong and is a false statement.


Now dude....I am glad you aint getting stressed, as this forum is for education and real life experience. Again, I aint knocking your skillz at all.
But the point you are tryin' to argue is just not there.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

Never tried to pass it off as your Pre98 or chemdog or OG.



Every smoker that has actually tried it - has the same thing to say.  Everything is there.  It really changes nothing if you guys care what I name MY weed. 

1 thing I have to point out...:rofl:

I, personally, never named my bud. When I sell it to the clubs I tell them what it is "like", or close to in taste, as best as possible. Same with some of my friends with cards. They end up naming it. I was told by ~9 people that this "Bubba" was bomb as heck. The owners of a club in Long Beach called me back and said, "That was awesome Bubba Kush, can we get some clones?" I stuck with the name -more or less- because of the buyers. 

They call..." Do you still have the Bubba?" ...What a I gonna say? Stop calling it that! lol

I...just dont really care. ? 

Its all good. Sorry If I caused any confusion among the newbs.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha! Hey guys, I think I am gonna have to side with OG on this one..

I mean really, the guy can call it 'Maui Wowie' (or even his 'Golden Turd') if he wants to and the world won't spin any slower as a result. 

As an attempt at peace and face saving, can we all agree on, say, B_ubba-the OGkushmans cut?_ 

Ok OG, I think you do understand what it is these exceptional growers (make NO mistake about that bro) are trying to tell you. You have an opportunity to seriously dupe some good, well meaning folk into thinking that you have the 'real' Bubba and misleading newbies with incorrect information (this being the catch). I am not about to even say that you would Knowingly do such a thing, but that opening is there man. NCH and Hick are really looking out for the little guy here, so don't think ill of them for that. I think if you were to agree to disclaim in all future references that this is _your_ _replication_, NOT to be mistaken with the popular commercial cut, we can put this matter to rest and go on about having some fun. 

Really, no one can stop you from doing what you want to do and the responsibility to do the right thing is soley yours to bare. I think you are a valuable member here at MP and I also think getting yourself banned over this would be nothing more than a case of silly runaway ego. It's a fine time to compromise my friend.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

Totally agree NV. Typed words can get misconstrued pretty quickly.





			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> Haha! Hey guys, I think I am gonna have to side with OG on this one..
> 
> I mean really, the guy can call it 'Maui Wowie' (or even his 'Golden Turd') if he wants to and the world won't spin any slower as a result.
> 
> ...


I think you just said what I have been trying to get across. Good show!

I present to you... *The OGK Bubba* I can totally live with that.  

I am not trying to pass this off as another persons design. I am simply "going with the flow". Everyone knows I created this, it has not changed the value. 


So in the spirit of camaraderie for the fellow herb and me forfeiting my ego on the matter...can we all start to get along?...I changed the title Hick.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

Makes me all warm inside.
that or its the blue cheese Im smoking.......OHMYGOD! and I havent even put the keef on top yet..:holysheep: :48: 

wish we could all discuss things over a blunt.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

We can...

We should start the official MP.C Blunt Rollers Club
:rofl:
I trade mark it here and now...Patent Pending...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice....I will load a cylone as soon as I get my hands on one as my entering picture! blueberry of course!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 6, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I, personally, never named my bud. When I sell it to the clubs I tell them what it is "like", or close to in taste, as best as possible. Same with some of my friends with cards. They end up naming it. I was told by ~9 people that this "Bubba" was bomb as heck. *The owners of a club in Long Beach called me back and said, "That was awesome Bubba Kush, can we get some clones?" I stuck with the name -more or less- because of the buyers.*
> 
> They call..." Do you still have the Bubba?" ...What a I gonna say? Stop calling it that! lol
> 
> ...


 
Dude, I don't think this edit was necessary. I stuck my neck out on your behalf to help quell a situation. The above is *exactly* what is wrong with this thread. 

You just made me look like a total ****.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

I dont see that? 

How are you guys reading into this?

I did represent my bud on here as someone elses, by name. My bad. I am truly sorry. I have no problem changing the name. 

No harm done. If others are convinced its bubba, I am not concerned with that. I am not running a business here, I started growing because I was tired of paying up the arse for good bud. Thats it. I am not a breeder, and It does not bother me if others are so insistent on getting the "name".

I am not making it clear that, a brand name was stuck on MY product. Sorry for any misrepresentation.


Do you see why I typed why I dont care. It is not that I dont care what you guys are saying...its that I dont care what anyone calls it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 7, 2009)

Noone is mad bro, quite the opposite. I too enjoy your posts and your ENTHUSIASM!

Your outspoken and can argue without insult. The kinda guy I like to toke with!

The whole gig is all the "false" bubba claims and folks tryin' to pass off the real with homemade concoctions. This has been rampent here in the Bay, and it has taken years to get the clubs and clone vendors "cleaned up".

Sure, a name is a name. You call it "X" and if someone liked it, they would ask u for "X" again.

I do think that your herb is just fine man, noone knocking it.


Keep on rockin'.


----------

